# Multi Air Lift to SAR pilot career



## dreams to fly (22 Sep 2017)

I'm heading in to multi-engine PHIII pilot training and I have yet to meet someone who has both tactical airlift and SAR experience. I do believe that it would be a good career path for my family and I but it is based off of limited opinion and speculation. I'm just wondering if there are any pilots out there that have experience in both these worlds that could enlighten me on how the career transition and progression went for them


----------



## Zoomie (29 Oct 2017)

There isn't a big stretch between TAL and SAR - same career manager, similar geographic postings, just a different career advisor to guide your postings.


----------



## 2010newbie (10 Dec 2017)

I’d say there is a big difference between SAR and TAL. While the items mentioned by Ditch are the same, the missions are totally different. Expect to be away from home at least 100 days a year in TAL. If you are deployed, which is a high probability right now, the deployments are 3 months in duration, so expect to be away for closer to 175 days or more a year. Many missions are last minute and sometimes you do not have a solid end date (Lentus, Renaissance). That being said, it is a great squadron and the flying is a lot of fun and challenging. You get to travel to all parts of the world and you are doing operational flying the majority of the time. Just a couple large scale exercises a year and average one or two local trainers a month.


----------

